# Would like some info on breeding



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi there guys,

I have been thinking long and hard about breeding one specie of cichlids. I have the tanks to do so and fry tanks as well. I have a 2'x1'x1' and 3 16"x12"x12". I do have another 2'x1'x1' tank but thats going to breed L046 the 3 16"x12"x12" can be split between fry depends on what comes first. Gravel is used in all tanks.

What I would like to know is;

1. What would be the best dwarf cichlid to go in this size of tank (maybe 3-4")?
2. How hard is is to breed (obviously depends on the species)?
3. How many would I have to get, to get a pair (keep in mind the tank size)?
4. I have UGF, would this affect the spawning?

May have more questions come up as and when I think of them. These are to start with.

Any help and advice would be very greatful.

Thanks in advance

Charlene


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Choose a species of shellie that you like. They don't all get 3-4" but they're always popular.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I have had a look at quite a few fish now (after realising about the profiles!!) and some are really nice looking.

Its now the case to go to LFS to see what they have in there and go for something that they don't have.

In my area you don't really have much of a choice unless you go 1 and a half to 2 hours away. I just think it would be nice that there was more of a varity.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

No one else willing to help with the other questions??


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Based on the size of your tanks I would stay away from Malawis. You could go with any dwarf from South America, Shellies from Tanganyika, or one of several species of Lamprologus or Neolaprologus also from Tanganyika.

Numbers is really going to depend on the species, as is ease of spawning. There are no general answers to your questions beyond what I have suggested above.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Still going through the profiles and doing the research before putting any fish in the tank. Needs to cycle as well.

Seems that question 4 has been overlooked or no one knows.

Dave, can I ask to why I should stay away from Malawis? To an extent I understand as most grow to 5" but I have spotted one that is 3". I have looked at the ones you've mentioned.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Size of fish isn't important, but aggression, numbers and territorial needs are. Your tanks are far too small to handle the aggression of Malawians.

UGF's won't affect spawning, but their effectiveness will be greatly reduced, or negated as the cichlids dig in their "filter" while spawning, effectively releasing bacteria back into the tank. You will want to clean the substrate very regularly with a python or similar tool.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

So just because of the aggression I can't even think about get 3 or 4 hoping that I get a male and a female in that to breed. So putting caves in won't help?

Cleaning will not be an issue, due to no job I have plenty of time to maintain the wc.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bigcatsrus said:


> So just because of the aggression I can't even think about get 3 or 4 hoping that I get a male and a female in that to breed. So putting caves in won't help?


No, it won't help... they aren't pairing fish at all. The male will want to breed all the time, and if the female isn't ready, will be chased out of the territory. Territories can be anywhere from 24" cubed, to 48" cubed, depending on the species. If the female can't leave the territory, it will likely end up dead. None of your tanks are big enough...

Stick to pairing species, as suggested by Dave.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for that Fogelhund, this is what I need to hear. I know my tank is limited in size and hence why I had to ask?

I'll take another look at what there is. Could I ask out of the species mentioned, what is popular in anyones area?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

OK gone through a lot of profiles of the fish suggested and only came up with 3, here they are

Lamprologus Calliurus (Chiikalakate)
Neolamprologus buescheri (kachese)
Neolamprologus cylindricus (kambwimba)

How many (will only be one specie) would I need to get, to get a breeding pair?

While I was looking through the profiles I did have a look at the Julidrochromis and was wondering about these. What do you think?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The L. calliurus could work. 

The others probably not, at least as unpaired fish. Some fish can live in tanks your size, once paired.. but during the pairing process might kill their potential mates. You have two tanks to have fish in?

Telmatochromis vittatus/bifrenatus would probably work. L. caudopunctatus.

Julidochromis ornatus or transcriptus would as a pair... the pairing process has a higher probability than other Julidochromis, but.. no guarantees.

Neolamprologus brichardi would probably work as well.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Even if you could start with a pair, the N. buescheri are not a good match for your tanks.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

OK those I have looked at and they didn't really pop out and say breed me but the Julidochromis transcriptus was one of my opitions I had in mind of this Julidochromis transcriptus (Pemba).

I have had a look at a fair few profiles now and I was wondering about Julidochromis sp "kissi" (Pemba) also Julidochromis dickfeldi (Midnight). I'm trying to look for a cichlid that won't get bigger than 4" and has some bright colours and this fitted the bill but how easy it is to get hold of I'm not to sure of as with the other one I have mentioned.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

So any answers to the ones I have mentioned?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Your question was answered above... the Julidochromis appropriate for your tank are transcriptus and ornatus.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok just making sure. Want to get things done right.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I think those transcriptus types would be fine but not sure where you can get em.
You are lucky around here if you find pure transcriptus or ornatus in LFSs, few if any label the variants. 
If you know of anywhere please PM me I have been wanting some decent dwarf Julies again for some time. 8)


----------

